# Arrow Bouquet for MariHelen



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Hello friends,

Marihelen was a part of so many lives in the archery community and we want to help Celebrate her Life!

Chuck Cooley came up with a great idea for everyone to send an arrow to MJ in memory of Marihelen. We wanted to make this happen and came up with this plan:

If Marihelen has touched your life in some way, we are asking for individuals, clubs, organizations, companies, etc from the archery community to send an arrow personalized with a message and/or signature(s) on the arrow.

We will arrange the arrows into a “bouquet” and send as a gift from the archery family to honor her for being passionate about her job and giving so much to all of us for so many years….

The bouquet will be sent to MJ Rogers and his family to remind them that we are all his family and will always be with them. 

The details:

We will be cutting the arrows between 10”-14” to fit in the bouquet. You can pre-cut the fletched arrow (which should fit in a large padded envelope) or send whole and we will cut it once it arrives.

We are asking that you send your arrows no later than Wednesday, November 20th so we can deliver the bouquet to MJ Rogers and his Family.

Please send to:

Tara Folz
1414 San Simeon St
Oceanside Ca 92058

If you are not able to send an arrow, but would like your name to be included in this bouquet you can send us an email and we will add your name to an arrow. Please email Tara Folz at [email protected].

Please pass this email along to other archery friends and family that have had the privilege of knowing our sweet, loving Marihelen.



Tara L. Folz
President

Archery House, LLC
P.O. Box 87788
San Diego, Ca 92058

858-254-4058


----------

